# TinEye



## Anubis (Jun 8, 2009)

Just found a site that checks for all instances of any image you give it.

Good for finding out if your work is being used without your permission. I already found 1 of my images in this engine, stolen from deviantart and modifed heavily. I will be contacting the site when I get home from work to have it removed (or credited depending on how I feel when I finish work).

tineye.com


A.


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2009)

Tineye is getting a lot more press now - its still got to get larger with its database of images, but I can see it being a very valuble tool for the pro or even the amature for defending online image rights and usage. 
I would love to see it get an account search feature - say auto search all images on a flickr account for copies - would make searching a lot easier and heck for a decent subscription cost I could see many people signing up to use such a feature.

As for the image - always make sure you know who your dealing with - a few kids/guys on a forum messing around not worth anything more than a slap across the wrist - a company website using your image for promotion or decoration - be harsher!


----------



## Anubis (Jun 9, 2009)

I contacted photobucket last night asking them to remove the image. I had to provide proof of the original, full name address etc and include a declaration that I am the copyright holder.

Here is a copy of the response...



> Thank you for your request. Photobucket removed the content located at the
> following link(s):
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l29/Breezeheart/Cat_by_DogHeadGodcopy.jpg
> which request was based on your stated belief that such content infringes
> ...



I think I'll be checking back to tineye now and again.

A.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2009)

Add this to your favorites list so it's handy for the next occurance.


----------

